# DVD player installation



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

2000 Jeep cherokee. Trying to install a DVD/CD head unit but i heard you have to mess with the wiring for the e-break. if anybody can it would be nice if i could get some help on the installation


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You do not need to tap into the emergency brake:

Constant 12V+ Pink/Yellow 
Switched 12V+ Red/White 
Ground Black 
Illumination Orange/Brown 
Dimmer Black/Light Blue 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) Dark Green 
Left Front (-) Brown/Red 
Right Front (+) Purple 
Right Front (-) Dark Blue/Red 
Rear Speakers 5 1/4" Roof Mount 
Left Rear (+) Brown/Yellow 
Left Rear (-) Brown/Light Blue 
Right Rear (+) Dark Blue/White 
Right Rear (-) Dark Blue/Orange


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

i know you usually dont but the screen doesnt work unless the e-brake is on


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bypass the ebrake wire to a switched 12volt source...easy fix


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bypass the ebrake wire to a switched 12volt source...easy fix


----------

